# Neuschwanstein castle under reconstruction



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

Don't be disappointed if you go to Neuschwanstein - it currently looks like this:










Renovation will last approx. 1 year until the end of 2012.


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Good to know. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

Every historic building seems to look like that when I am traveling in Europe!


----------



## Chuck W. (Apr 27, 2007)

It is still worth going to. I was there two weeks ago and the drive there is beautiful.


----------



## Ounce (Jul 7, 2010)

Chuck W. said:


> It is still worth going to. I was there two weeks ago and the drive there is beautiful.


I definitely agree. I did a loop through Austria and back up through Garmisch Partenkirchen. I highly reccomend it.


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Ounce said:


> I definitely agree. I did a loop through Austria and back up through Garmisch Partenkirchen. I highly reccomend it.


Care to share your route please?

I wonder whats the chances that area is snow free in late Jan early Feb....Zero I bet. :bawling:


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Me530 said:


> Every historic building seems to look like that when I am traveling in Europe!


Beat me to it. I doubt there is a single church or castle in Europe that doesn't have scaffolding up somewhere.

Hey, maybe now they can finish some of those rooms Ludwig never got around to decorating.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

gmblack3 said:


> Care to share your route please?
> 
> I wonder whats the chances that area is snow free in late Jan early Feb....Zero I bet. :bawling:


Must be something like this.

http://g.co/maps/gn9t5

Might well be it's snow free. I'd say chances are 70%

Another nice route touching Linderhof:

http://g.co/maps/rcfq9


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Me530 said:


> Every historic building seems to look like that when I am traveling in Europe!


I once traveled around Europe for a couple weeks with a niece that was exchange student (studying architecture) centered in Versailles. Her comment was something like "its not really a cathedral unless it has scaffolding on the outside."


----------



## VMcV3y (Jul 6, 2011)

You have to do what I always do when visiting sites in Europe: Purchase a post-card so you know what it looked like after the most recent renovation. And then only take your own photographs INSIDE the site.


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Alfred G said:


> Must be something like this.
> 
> http://g.co/maps/gn9t5
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info!


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Considering the interior is not really much to look at, now that the exterior is also out of commission for the time being I wouldn't waste my time.


----------



## X550-ED (Aug 27, 2005)

They get to work fast! They only had the eastern most tower scaffolded 3 weeks ago. We just cutted out the last tower from our pics but thats impossible to do now.


----------



## Ounce (Jul 7, 2010)

Alfred G said:


> Must be something like this.
> 
> http://g.co/maps/gn9t5
> 
> Might well be it's snow free. I'd say chances are 70%


Yep that's the route I took. Great driving roads and you're in the valley for the most part so you probably would be OK snow wise. The picture in my signature is in Lermoos looking towards the mountains on the Austrian-German border.


----------

